

What is HN Reader? - richardg

Check out http://ireadhn.videowatchr.com. A different way to read HN.
Comments welcome!
======
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://ireadhn.videowatchr.com>

Why do people not create the link?

~~~
vaporstun
Because HN won't allow clickable links on text posts.

IIRC it has something to do with the fact that pg didn't want discussion on
links posted that wasn't in the comments or something and allowing a link with
a text post allows for such commentary on the link. By disallowing it,
commentary is pushed to the comments where it ought to be.

This has the downside of not having a link in a text post appear as clickable,
but serves the above purpose.

~~~
ColinWright
Indeed - so why don't people do what I did here, and put in the comment
including the link?

------
richardg
Site is back now but different domain - <http://ireadhn.g-webtech.com/>

------
idle_processor
Hacker News comments are useful. Consider making the # comments oval a link
that opens the HN thread in the right-hand pane.

~~~
richardg
Will do. Thanks for the input.

------
richardg
Got to temporary take down the site. hosting issues

